# Visitors attack Taiwan haunt actors



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure where this fit best but...............My favorite line in this crazy story:

_"A male employee in a zombie costume was slapped in the face by a man whose girlfriend had been scared out of her wits, she said. The man later explained he wanted to find out whether the 'ghost' was real or not."_

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/world/190384/visitors-attack-taiwan-haunted-house-actors


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah... one of the reasons I don't do a walk-through haunt anymore. 

People are S-T-U-P-I-D.

"Oh, I wanted to see if the Ghost was real"... OF COURSE IT'S NOT REAL YOU MORON!!! BUT IT'S STILL A PERSON!! :googly:

2 years ago (my last walk-through haunt) I got decked by some old dude making his way through our claustraphobia tunnel, I didn't really take it personal because I snuck up on him and growled right by his ear in the pitch dark. :ninja:

I understand you get caught up in the moment (which shows we've done a good job) but you should still know enough not to hit people no matter HOW scared you are. We post signs ALL over the entrance telling people the rules and to keep their hands to themselves.

Some girl even pulled my mask right off my head to show off to her punk friends, they were greeted by an ultra-bright flashlight in their eyes and me escorting them out right then and there. 

Stupid people, ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel a little bad for the guy who was struck in a delicate area with an umbrella. That had to hurt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

.....seriously? what exactly was the girlfriend expecting? if she didn't want to get scared to death, she should have gone to a petting zoo instead....

people are idiots!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And what is up with one of the female actors getting touched in the hip. Sounds like people are trying to get a little ghost sex. Kind of like in Ghostbusters. You know, when whats his face was getting a bj by a ghost.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I know! Sometimes home haunting can get kinda nuts on Halloween - We even thought once, "I wonder if we need to have our scare helpers sign a waiver releasing us from any injuries" but we haven't done anything about it yet... just an idea.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

hhmmm scared at a haunted theatre....who would have thunk it People amaze me sometimes....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're inside their hula-hoop, you deserve what you get.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

One of my helpers got punched by some little thug two years ago. The helper put a good scare on him and he was embarrassed in front of his homies so he took a poke at my guy. Didn't hurt him, and my guy didn't over-react. One of my older helpers was there and told the kid to settle down or leave. He got mouthy for a minute and all of his friends were laughing at him for being scared so he chilled. It's a risk with a walk through and the last thing you want is a fight breaking out.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> And what is up with one of the female actors getting touched in the hip. Sounds like people are trying to get a little ghost sex. Kind of like in Ghostbusters. You know, when *whats his face *was getting a bj by a ghost.


Ray Stantz (the heart of the Ghostbusters) :googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

who ya gonna call? PERV BUSTERS!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i don't remember that in ghost busters.....


and as far as taiwan, people are idiots world wide!


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

there was a cousin of one of my haunting brothers that got stoned and went to a professional haunt looking to pop someone, he hit the first guy to pop out, two minutes latter, three big guys dressed all in black descended on them, and tossed them out the back door when they were done. they never tried that again.....
I have one paid participant in my whole haunt and thats an off duty cop working security, if it intentional, we will press charges. but sometimes thats hard to determine, (I like the hulla hoop rule I read) some haunts just use Bouncers instead of cops. that must have been what happened in my urban story


----------

